# Need A Garage - IS200 Brakes



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi folks

I was driving the Mrs IS200 today and there's a strange vibration under heavy breaking.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent garage to get it sorted? We're a bit skint just now so we're looking for someone to do the job who won't cost the earth. Obviously I want it done properly though. Also don't want someone that's going to take the **** and tell me the whole braking system needs replaced if it doesn't.

It's a 2001 with 80,000miles if that matters.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I was driving the Mrs IS200 today and there's a strange vibration under heavy breaking.
> 
> ...


I would assume maybe the discs are warped. Is the pedal kicking back on you when you brake. If you could get the parts via partco or dingbro etc i would easy fit them for you for beer tokens :thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Why not do a couple of basic checks yourself? 

Take the wheels off and make sure the pads and discs are in ok condition. Check the discs for a grooves or a lip, could be at the end of their life

Does the car pull to one side when braking? Could be warped discs or uneven wear

Google searches tend to say warped discs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like warped discs mate, they are a piece of pee to replace.

get onto Eurocarparts and order up new pads and discs.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I reckon it's a warped disc but I wouldn't attempt to fix myself. Even though she's insured I'd prefer someone did the brakes on her car properly! lol.

When we got the car they put on a new pads as well as a new caliper on the OSF. discs were left as they were though. It should be straight forward for someone who knows what they're doing.

EDIT: OK. So I am tempted to do it myself if it's that easy. I stripped and rebuilt a metro when I was 14 so I could probably manage it myself if I had my dad to help. He's rebuilt tractors and all sorts from the ground up. I suppose I don't want to do go and buy new discs then discover that wasn't the problem. 95% sure it is. 

I wonder if a quick trup to Kwik-Fit for one of their free brake checks would be a good idea. I'll just politely decline their rediculous quote once they've confirmed what the problem is.

There's no Haynes manual for the IS200 which is the main reason I don't want to try it. Any other similar manual that could help - or even an online article?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just looked up the prices

£15 for Pagid Pads

£31 for Pagid Discs


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

A decent grage would change them for £15 - £20 a corner, but it is easy to do.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys - this is what DW is all about!!! I'm on Euro car parts now and car is booked in to kwik fit for a free 45 minute brake check tomorrow. I wonder what rediculous quote they're going to give me? As long ass they confirm the problem I'll probably just get my dad to help me change them next weekend (i.e. I'll stand and make knowledgable sounding noises in between making cups of tea as he changes them!)

Euro car parts is just shy of £200 for parts if I replace front and rear discs and pads. Anyone got any idea how long it will take to do all four corners?

Does anyone know if I need to replace any sensors or anything? I take it I should replace the brake fluid and bleed the brakes as well?

*Does anyone know if a set of pads from Euro car parts is for one corner or both corners? * Discs seem to be sold as single items but the photo's of pads show 4 pads which would do both wheels - it doesn't really say.

Edit: I've worked out it's a full set for front or rear. so that's it down to less than £160 for parts.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

If your going to use a garage mate then I'd use Bremners in Bridge Street in Linwood. I've used them for previous cars and my Dad and Brother use them for all servicing and work. They fitted a new engine to my brothers Focus about 6 years ago and it's still running sweet! My Dad got the disc's and pads replaced on his Corsa in November (then traded it in in December!) and teh bill was less than £100.

It is a piece of **** though and I always do my brakes on the driveway - so if your old man is clued up I don't see why you shouldn't have a go!

Cheers.

Edit - ECP seem expensive!!!! Brake fluid should be changed every 2 years as it draws in moisture from the athmosphere and can boil when worked hard - plus the moisture could corrode the brake lines. Kwik Fit etc usually have a deal on to replce brake fluid for £15ish - just stay with the car and watch them to make sure they actualy do it!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

BJM said:


> Edit - ECP seem expensive!!!!


yeh but its pagid stuff same as what i'm running :thumb: worth the pennys ok its not the forged models but still very good.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got a link somewhere from when I had my is200 about how to do the whole job. I'm on my iPhone just now so if your in no rush for it I'll check laptop later for you. 

It was photographed step by step aswell.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Far better than KF. You'll get a discount if you mention me and DW. :thumb: www.gimotorsport.co.uk and they are very reasonable anyway.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help above. Kwik-Fit confirmed discs are knackered. They quoted me £580 and I said don't bother.
Just ordered the parts of EuroCarParts with some oil and a filter as well. Worked out at £240 inc delivery and VAT. 
Now online searching for a "How to replace discs and pads on an IS200".

EDIT: Found these...

http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=50512
http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?page=index_v2&id=31&c=5
http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?page=index_v2&id=24&c=5


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

grantwils said:


> http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=50512


yeah that's the one I was on about. I used when doing mine last year and it was spot on.

I think I just got my pads off of the bay but I can't remember how much or where from sorry.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i could do it for you mate not a problem if you want im in blantyre qualified mechanic


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 if you want any help grant im only in dumbarton mate i would show you how to do it for nout, and keep you right :thumb: (you can do the getting dirty bit though lol)

also a time served engineer.

ill even let you use my tools if you ask nice.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for the offers guys. I've already booked my dad on Sunday and Monday. When I was a kid he got me an old metro and we stripped and rebuilt the entire thing so I'm really looking forward to doing the brakes with him. Hopefully it'll give me a bit of confidence to do more work like this myself again. I've already been looking over the threads on painting hubs and callipers so I'll probably give it a try once I've seen how to get the callipers off etc. If that goes well I might even try painting the hubs and callipers on my 2009 A3 :doublesho

I really appreciate the offers of help. I might call on them when it comes to replacing the shocks, springs and balljoints which I plan on doing later in the year coz the ride is getting a bit rough.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone. Me and my dad got the front and rear discs and pads done today in about 4 hours. We also managed an oil and filter change while we were at it. 

The rear brakes were absolutely shot and were probably working at about 20% of what they should have been doing. It's all working perfectly now though. It was pretty easy considering it looks as if the brakes haven't been touched much in the 9 years and 80k miles it's been around! The vibration and spongey pedal are no longer.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

grantwils said:


> Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone. Me and my dad got the front and rear discs and pads done today in about 4 hours. We also managed an oil and filter change while we were at it.
> 
> The rear brakes were absolutely shot and were probably working at about 20% of what they should have been doing. It's all working perfectly now though. It was pretty easy considering it looks as if the brakes haven't been touched much in the 9 years and 80k miles it's been around! The vibration and spongey pedal are no longer.


nice, glad to hear you got it sorted out buddy, once they bed in you will be putting your face throughthe windscreen in no time :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Aye, it's certainly an improvement. There's a slight metal on metal noise which seems to be coming from the rear as if the pads are still lightly touching. I'll give it a couple of hundred miles and if it's still happening I'll investigate further...


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

the rear discs will be rubbing on the part where the inboard handbrake shoes are have a look i did a write up and a "how to" to fix the problem on the Lexus owners club, same user name as on here have a wee look for old posts

have a look on the Lexus owners club its a common problem it can be the calipers m8 i had the same with mine and luckily it was just discs and pads but i know a few guys that had to change the calipers, another useful site is www.outlawjapclub.co.uk it was started by the members of the Lexus owners club a lot of good guys on it


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Dont forget to take it easy braking for a while to bed them in


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers folks. She's chuffed with her new brakes. Exhaust was looking a bit rusty and wasn't pleased with the quote from lexus for £300 for the back-box alone (plus fitting). Euro Car Parts swiftly quoted £70+vat for the pattern part inc fixings. Difficult decision that one! NOT!


----------

